# Linien verdicken und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern



## Kiraro (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Ich hab nun mal den Bleistift in die Hand genommen, und ein Bild gezeichnet, wie bekomme ich die Linien nun dicker, und standart schwartz, sodass es einen richtigen Anime Effekt gibt?

Thx schonmal^^


----------



## GeHo (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

hi,
mit einer einfachen Tonwertkorrektur kannst du zumindestens schonmal den Kontrast erhöhen und die Linien schwarz kriegen. Das was als Ergebnis rauskommen kann, habe ich mal angehängt.

Dazu einfach die Tonwertkorrektur öffnen (STRG+L). Ein neues Fenster poppt auf, bei dem du zuerst die schwarze Pinpette nimmst und einen Bereich auswählst der später ganz schwarz werden soll (also in diesen Bild irgendwo auf die Kontur). Mit der weißen Pinpette wählst du einen Bereich aus, der später komplett weiß werden soll (in diesen Bild sind das die grauen Flecken im Hintergrund). Dannach mit ok bestätigen 

Ich hab noch ein kleines Video dazu gemacht, damit man es noch leichter nachvollzeihen kann:
Video anschauen (~700kb; Flash Plugin nötig)

Wenn dir das Ergebnis noch nicht genügt, dann schreib nochmal was noch verbessert werden sollte.


----------



## Kiraro (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

Hier nochmal das Original Bild: 
http://lucifer-reborn.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/14.jpg

Ich brauche es wie dort, sodass man nich denkt, dass man es mit einem Bleistifft gezeichnet hat, sondern dass man richtig denkt, dass es ein screen aus den Anime ist.

Nur ohne Hintergrund, einfach si wie ich es nun habe. Dann kann ich Selber mal einen Wolf malen, und ihn auch auf dem PC bearbeiten, sodass es richtig super aussieht.

Thx für deine Hilfe!^^


----------



## McAce (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

Ich habe mal was ausprobiert und zwar habe ich den Kontrast hochgedreht so das nur noch die Umrisse zu sehen waren, diese habe ich dann maskiert.
In der Pfadpallette habe ich dann die Maske zum Pfand umgewandelt .
Diesen kann man dann mit dem Pfadtool nachbearbeiten.
Den Nachbearbeiteten Pfad dann wieder zur Auswahl umgewandelt und mit Schwarz
gefüllt.

Ich würde raten das Bild nooch mal zu zeichnen dann aber nur die Umrisse macht die Sache  viel einfacher den rest kannst du ja nachträglich einfügen.

Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich wenn nicht ich schaue hier häufiger rein.,


----------



## McAce (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

Ich kann leider nicht editieren, warum auch immer.

Wollte noch sagen wenn du noch mal zeichnest zeichen die Linien dann mit einem Schwarzen
dünnen Filzstift oder marker noch mal nach du ersparst dir dadurch eine Menge 
Ärger beim maskieren. Auch solltest du keine Farbe mit ins Bild bringen.
Wie ich oben schon erwähnt hatte füge den Rest nachträglich ein und Farbe kannst du 
ja mit PS ins Bild bringen.


----------



## Kiraro (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

Hmm,
der rest nachträglich wird sehr schwer, und wenn man mit einem Filzstift Zeichnet verschwinden auch die Details. 

Außerdem kann ich auch nicht colorieren mit dem computer, ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie das Funktioniert.


----------



## nutron (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

Fall du dich im Anime versuchen willst solltest du mal http://www.howtodrawmanga.com/tutorial/tutorial.html  vorbeischauen.
Ist zwar veraltet aber noch nutzbar.

Aber wenn du ein richtig gutes Ergebnis haben willst musst du Wohl oder Übel Zeit investieren und es mit einem Zeichentablett direkt in PS erstellen wie im Tut, ist langwirieg, aber so kriegst die besten resultate.

Gruss


----------



## Kiraro (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

Die seite kenne ich... kann leider kein Englisch >_<
Naja, Grafic tablett .... das ist was ganz anderes als wirklich einen stift zur hand zu nehmen, außerdem habe ich zwar eines aber ..... es hat die kleinsten Grafic Tablett Maße, und ist von Trust .... der rest war zu teuer ...


----------



## Sk3l3tor (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Linien verdickern und schwärzen bei selbstgemalten Bildern*

find die version von McAce sehr sehr kool...


----------



## GeHo (29. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du erst anfangen, die Kontur so, wie sie ist, freizustellen und den Wolf  anzumalen. Nachdem du damit fertig bist, kannst du dann die Konturen, die dir als überflüssig erscheinen wegradieren. Dazu muss die Kontur natürlich auf einer anderen Ebene als der Wolf sein. 
Ich hab ein Beispiel angehängt, wo ich den Wolf auf die schnelle angemalt habe. Die Konturen sind noch nicht bearbeitet und wirken deswegen dick. Ich finde aber, dass das Bild eine ganz andere Wirkung hat und das man leichter entscheiden kann, welche Konturen man wegnehmen will, welche man vielleicht auch nur dünner zeichnen will oder, ob man sogar ein paar Konturen neuzeichnet mit den Paintbrush.


----------



## Kiraro (29. Oktober 2004)

Wow, das von geho sieht echt stark aus, super gemacht, nun noch ein paar  fragen:

Wie macht man den schatten? ((Bitte nich lachen -_-))
Wie hast du damit angefangen?

Das ist echt cool Geworden, thx für die hilfe^^
Ich hoffe du könntest ein Tutorial für mich schreiben *anbettel*^^


----------



## Sk3l3tor (29. Oktober 2004)

@GeHo: 

hast du das mit PS coloriert?


----------



## GeHo (29. Oktober 2004)

@Sk3l3tor Jo ist in PS

@Kiraro Wenn es nicht stört, dann mach ich davon auch ein Video-Walkthrough (das wird dann aber  ~20MB)

Kurz zusammengefasst mache ich erst eine Tonwertkorrektur, stelle die Kontur frei und erstelle dann für jede Farbe eine Ebene, die ich mit den Paintbrush bemale. Die Farben, die ich verwende habeich hauptsähclich aus dem Bild von Kiraro gestohlen


----------



## Kiraro (29. Oktober 2004)

Das mit der Video Walkthrough wäre echt super!^^
Ich freu mich schon drauf, thx^^

MfG Kira


----------



## Sk3l3tor (29. Oktober 2004)

auf jeden fall so ein video wär genial.. hab kein plan, wie das mit dem colorieren in PS


----------



## Sk3l3tor (30. Oktober 2004)

GeHo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stelle die Kontur frei


wie geht das bitte mit der Kontur freistellen
Mit dem Freistellen hab ich eh die meisten Probleme...


----------



## GeHo (30. Oktober 2004)

So Link ist da, nachdem ich endlich Webspace gegunden habe.
Nicht zu viel erwarten und falls es Fragen gibt hier reinposten. 

Video Walktrough

@Sk3l3tor Ich hoffe mal, dass du auch das Video angucken kannst und damit deine Frage beantwortet wird.


----------



## Kiraro (2. November 2004)

Das ist echt genaial geworden!
Da bleibt nur noch die Frage: Welche PS Version hast du?
Bei meiner, kann ich nicht die ebenen so hochschieben, und runter ...

Trotzdem cool gemacht, ganz großes THX! ^_^


----------



## GeHo (2. November 2004)

PS CS, aber das hochschieben der Ebenen geht bestimmt auch in älteren Versionen  ;-)


----------

